# Any Accountants with 60 points invited??



## Anujr (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi 

Have any accountants with 60 points been invited?? If yes, when was the date of EOI??


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Anujr said:


> Hi
> 
> Have any accountants with 60 points been invited?? If yes, when was the date of EOI??


70 pointers applied after 20/08 did not get their invitation so no hope at all for 60 points. 

You should opt to other options mate.


----------



## Deepdheer (Jun 25, 2015)

Really ?? I recently applied for accountant category with 60 Points ?? You mean I will not get any invite 

Another question: I created a skill select account in the beginning of this year  without knowing the facts and procedure and den forgot...now when I was done with the process I created another account and submitted my EOI. can somebody advice me if I shud withdraw the previous application ? or let it be ? the previous account says draft EOI ?? Please help


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

i dont think any can be invited with 60...even auditors getting very squased


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 70 pointers applied after 20/08 did not get their invitation so no hope at all for 60 points.
> 
> You should opt to other options mate.


Do you think I stand a chance in the next round in oct. If you were in my place what would you do?


----------



## Oberynn (Sep 7, 2015)

ey guys!I am really hoping one of you guys can shed some light on my predicament.I have submitted EOI for 2211 Accountants category and I have 70 points. I UPDATED my EOI on 12th Aug,2015 and I was really hoping to get an invitation this time.Can please someone tell me what must have gone wrong?


----------



## Anujr (Feb 23, 2015)

I had submitted my EOI on 24 June 2015 with 60 points. 3 invitation rounds have gone by without an invite. 

Don't know how long it will take when even people with 70 points are not getting invites. 

Was hoping that some backlog of 60 pointers would get covered this time. Seems like that has not happened.


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

EOI submitted 11/5/15 for general accountant with 60 points
EOI submitted 17/8/15 for external auditor with 60 points

NO INVITATION YET..


----------



## Oberynn (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys!!I don't want to sap your enthusiasm but I think there is strong competition on even 70 points or else I would have gotten an invite. Stay positive but start working on plan B.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

umairyc said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> > 70 pointers applied after 20/08 did not get their invitation so no hope at all for 60 points.
> ...


I would opt to State Sponsorship if I was eligible. Otherwise I would try to get more points: Improving English proficiency level or sitting the Naati test probably.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> EOI submitted 11/5/15 for general accountant with 60 points
> EOI submitted 17/8/15 for external auditor with 60 points
> 
> NO INVITATION YET..


Bro, 60 points for Accountant would probably not get invited this year. and the quota for external auditors may be used up this round. so best luck and try to get another plan


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

65 is a must for accountant
I guess the quota for editors has been used up after this round


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

i heard from my agent that they have 65 pointer who lodged his EOI on 3rd July which is one day after last cutoff date has not got invitation. I start to think that there maybe something wrong with accountant. Just saying hope this is the reason why many people have not received invitation though.


----------



## leo2488 (Sep 12, 2015)

HI guys,

I have been a silent follower on this website and I would like to Thank you all for sharing your information.

I have applied my EOI with 60 points in Accounting (general) stream on 31st March'15. 
No Invitation received yet. I was living in Melbourne from last 8 years and I had to leave the country as I ran out of my student visa and since than I'm expecting to get an invite every month as I heard that the cutoff date for 60 point is/was 23rd March. 

So now i'm planning to re-appear the PTE to try and score 79 score(IELTS 8) in each module to boost my points to 70. 

All the best everyone. I hope it will give a clear picture for 60 points holders on how much backlog they are experiencing.

Cheers


----------



## sakaur09 (Jul 29, 2015)

hi I applied on 7 May with 60(Accounting) points still waiting for invite


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

no hope for 60 pointers ? OMG !!
Does this apply to Accountant only ? or all jobs too ?


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

will taking state sponsorship expedite the process?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> i dont think any can be invited with 60...even auditors getting very squased


Hi
Do you think accountant will be on sol next year?


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

I think 70 points is the new 60 under 2211 ANZSCO codes (Not for long tho). So I wouldn´t be suprised if only 75+ pointers are getting invitations for the next draws. IMHO I believe it will normalize from next month. 

Remember people that the last draws before External and Internal Auditor were capped it bumped firstly to 600 and later on increased by 400 reaching the cap of 1000. Most of these people I think they swap from General Acc to External Auditor (When cut off for Ext Aud was at 60 pts). 

So DIBP knows what they´re doing and how to fill the slots. For sure next month draws will be a little bit bigger , even bringing possibly a cut off again at a level of 65+. 

* Best bet for 65+ pointers go through SS (190) or improve English.
* For 60+ definitely improve English or go with SS (489). I dont think for now 60 + under SS 190 would get an invitation in the next following months .

A tip for External Auditors you can either wait until the cap renew again next year, or go through 190 if you got 65+5 (ss), or If your desperate then apply for 489 NSW(Far South Coast, Northern Inland or Orana).

And for those worrying if accountancy could be removed next year , it won´t . They always flag this code, and still too many seniors retiring and more businesses open every day in Aus , so they need accountants (Just my opinion people).

Cheers


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> I think 70 points is the new 60 under 2211 ANZSCO codes (Not for long tho). So I wouldn´t be suprised if only 75+ pointers are getting invitations for the next draws. IMHO I believe it will normalize from next month.
> 
> Remember people that the last draws before External and Internal Auditor were capped it bumped firstly to 600 and later on increased by 400 reaching the cap of 1000. Most of these people I think they swap from General Acc to External Auditor (When cut off for Ext Aud was at 60 pts).
> 
> ...


----------



## raoji (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi, i got 60+5 NSW in 22111 General ACC.is there any hope to get invited anytime sooner.What is the scor of people got invite on 8th jan
cheers
raoji


----------



## bishesh (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new in the forum. I wanted to know if anyone here has applied to CPA in the General Accountants category, for assessment of education only, without submitting any experience documents?

I just want to get the 15 points for bachelors degree and another 20 pts from PTE. Do you think 65 points is viable right now?


----------

